# Convergence Repaired TV not



## sean51 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Phillips 60pp9202. The convergence was out of whack so I pulled the board and replaced the two bad resitors that I found hoping the stks were still good. Next, I put the board back in and plugged everything back in. I labeled everything when I was taking it out so I'm fairly confident I plugged it all back in correctly. Next, I plugged the set back in. I got a little spark at the outlet but nothing that I would be overly concerned about when plugging in a large electronic. Then I attempted to turn the TV on. I pressed the power button and nothing happened. Thinking that maybe somthing wasn't plugged in correctly I re plugged in everything. Problem still persists. Does anyone have anyone have any advice? Is there a ground in that board that is completed by one of the screws that holds it in? I didn't screw it in just in case I needed to pull it out again.

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do not think that screwing the board in would cause a problem. The mount is plastic, IIRC. Check your connectons and check the fuses in the power supply.


----------



## sean51 (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw in the convergence thread that it is possible the TV will not turn on with bad IC's. Is it possible that this is the problem?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Like I said in the convergence repair sticky, this is a possibility. You can test by removing the chips and verifying that the supplies are up. If this is the problem, the set should run with no convergence correction.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you saying that if the Conv. IC's are removed then the unit should still power on but still show a picture?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yes, with a picture with no convergence correction at all, which will usually be concave on the sides and not lined up between the three colors at all. Most sets will run fine this way.


----------



## sean51 (Feb 7, 2010)

Got it fixed! Thanks for your advice and thanks to all who contribute to the site.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I you detail what you found and what you did, others may benefit.


----------



## sean51 (Feb 7, 2010)

The TV (Phillips model 60PP9202/17f) started off with a convergence issue clearly visible when looking at the screen image. I took out the board with the IC's, which on my Phillips TV was the left board. I found there to be several burnt out resistors. I then replaced the burnt resistors and hoped that would fix it. That was the easy fix, so I gave it a shot. However, when I re-installed the board the TV wouldn't display any image at all. That is when I posted my first post.
I next took the board back out and replaced the ICs. Then, I again installed the board and the TV worked again. It required some adjustments and focusing but it looks good now. Apparently on this model TV if the ICs are shot it will not display any image.
I have some final questions however. 1) !s there any reason not to leave the tape labels on the wires just in case I need to pull the board out again? 2) what is the best way to get all the adjustments right? Particularly the focus and brightness adjustments.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, but there is no easy way to get convergence and geometry right on these sets. It is marginal when adjusted to its best, and tedious to get it there.

Focus is easy. Look into the lenses and adjust the electrostatic focus until it is sharpest. Adjust the mechanical focus on the lenses until it is sharpest on the screen. Set the contrast to about 75% of its scale and the brightness to its center point. Go to a video input with no signal and adjust the screens until you see a raster and retrace, then back off until the retrace is gone and the background becomes dark, but do not go too far down. You will not get great blacks in these sets. You can then tweak the gray scale in the service mode. You may need to go back to the screens to alter the tracking if you cannot get it right with the drives and cuts, but it will be a trade-off. Do not be surprised if you cannot get great gray scale tracking.


----------



## taft (Apr 1, 2010)

:sn:Hello: When the tv was turning on, in the customer menu does the set have a manual convergence setting that you can adjust with the remote? If so are you able to make adjustments both horizontally and vertically? If you can then your STK's large IC's on the convergence board are OK. If one color will not move then the STK's are shorted and need to be replaced with OEM parts not generics. There are three connectors going to the convergence board, one for red, green, and blue. Pull all of those connectors, and then see if your tv turns on. If the tv comes on, check to make sure you plugged those into the right places, they are all the same size and it is very easy to get them in the wrong places. If the set still doesn't turn on you may have an open inline fuse. They are small green fuses on the convergence board and power supply. Also the resistors you replaced may have opened again, and then you have to replaced the shorted STK's. Check all your resistors all along there. i usually always replace the STK's and several resistors and several fuses, and that usually makes the fix.

Hope this helps


Dave


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

STOP! Do not try to run a set with the convergence connectors to the yokes disconnected! Most sets will dump all of the current to the yokes through the resistors which are not designed to handle it. If you don't have a blown resistor or IC this is a good way to do it. You can run the set with the ICs removed, or with the power to them removed (assuming you remove power only to the ICs and not other circuits that might also use those supplies).

It makes much more sense to check the supply fuses first. If you want to try to start the set with the yokes disconnected do so only for a moment, but don't be surprised if the resistors immediately get hot or you blow an IC or fuse. 

Taft, please do not give instructions that can cause people to do more damage, even on April Fools Day. Read the first ten posts of the convergence sticky very carefully:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html


----------

